# помогите



## akkordeonist.by (19 Дек 2010)

я сам аккордеонист.У меня в ак. когда играеш дует воздух.(врядли клапаны).кто знает мб в чем дело,ответьте!


----------



## alkabrunus (19 Дек 2010)

а вы поставьте свечку перед аккордеоном и посмотрите - откуда дует! :biggrin: Смешно совет, но действует. Я свой отремонтировал, но вам не советую, я просто резиновой замазкой промазал соединительные места между мехом и правой и левой рукой - но у меня дуло оттуда. Иначе нужносмотреть, может байковые прокладки стёрлись или сместились... Я чайник в этом деле.. Сделал, как получилось, да и аккордеон у меня старый... Не то что бы не жалко, а денег на ремонт нет, да и хуже он от этого играть не стал, а вот дуть перестало... Иногда клапана смещаются в правий руке - и дует прямо от клавиатуры, это не знаю от чего, мне приходилось даже крышку с правой руки снимать, чтобы поправлять клапана между игрой.


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2010)

akkordeonist.by писал:


> У меня в ак. когда играеш дует воздух.


А когда не играешь (я имею ввиду, двигаешь мех не нажимая клавиш)? Если да и при этом нет никаких звуков, кроме шипения воздуха, то, видимо, или сама меховая камера утратила герметичность (напр. отклеился лайковый ромбик в уголке), или место её соединения с полукорпусом. Если есть посторонние призвуки, то либо клапаны негерметичны, либо м-ду каким-то резонатором и декой "свистит". Устранение иных дефектов лучше доверить опытному мастеру.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Дек 2010)

Да много может быть причин.Может просто резонаторы не прикручены как следует или трещинки в полукорпусах-все смотреть надо внимательно.


----------



## akkordeonist.by (24 Дек 2010)

всем спасибо.MAN-и без нажатия клавиш дует


----------

